# Deer Hunting Guide Wanted



## Turkey99blue (May 20, 2018)

Wanted Deer Hunting Guide
Turkey Ridge Raquette Guide Service is looking for a deer hunting guide. Must be honest, reliable and in good physical shape. Must have dependable 4 door truck or SUV. Lodging is provided if needed. Job description also includes helping around camp. Must be NY licensed (which is fairly easy to obtain.) Must be available Oct, Nov and first part of Dec. All experience levels considered. Excellent opportunity for the right person. Send resume or inquiries to [email protected]


----------



## 13ring (Sep 13, 2018)

sounds great wish i was closer, good luck


----------



## Yoder8 (Nov 30, 2018)

dream job but not in NY


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Where in NY are u located Sir?


----------



## FlippinBucks (Jan 14, 2019)

Long Island?


----------

